# Как предотвратить  артрозы, спондилёзы и прочие болезни, связанные с наростами?



## Александр Громов (2 Июн 2019)

На днях сделал УЗИ одного из суставов и врач сказал, что в суставе есть наросты (вроде бы артроз, но я эти артриты, артрозы, спондилёзы, спондилоартрозы и т.п. вечно путаю). На мрт позвоночника были тоже наросты, если правильно помню, спондилёз или спондилоартрит. *Интересно знать от чего они появляются и как их предотвратить.* Вылечить-то вряд ли можно. Где-то слышал, что они появляются не то от недостатка разогрева (разминки) при нагрузках, не то от неправильной кинематики движений - к примеру, если есть плоскостопие, то искривляется голень и в коленном и в голеностопном суставах кости давят друг на друга по-дргому, где-то зазор, он заполняется наростом. Но это из болтовни.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Июн 2019)

Приветствую. Артроз и наросты не лечатся, носят необратимый характер, Если уж зацепила пуля, то, к сожалению, придётся мучиться иногда. Предотвратить лет до 45-50 можно - это, по моему мнению, зарядки утром и вечером, приём витаминов, полноценный сон, работа с умеренным физическим трудом в дневную смену без ночных, полноценные приёмы пищи, ранняя диагностика при намёках на болезнь, надо проходить 5-7 км в день медленным или средним темпом, и без стрессов, отдых на курорте. Можно ещё приписать сюда периодически принимать хондропротекторы, но у них пока что нет полной доказанности. Мнения врачей разделились, спортсмены принимают точно.


----------



## Александр Громов (2 Июн 2019)

Я никаких мучений не чувствую, здоров и в хорошей спортивной форме. Витамины пью постоянно, хондропротекторы в период усиленных тренировок.
Гибким никогда не  был, так что ограничений мобильности не чувствую.
Я хочу понять принцип. К примеру, понятно почему от кофе вымывается кальций и почему от обезвоживания истираются суставы.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Июн 2019)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Я хочу понять принцип. К примеру, понятно почему от кофе вымывается кальций и почему от обезвоживания истираются суставы.


Принцип появления артроза и наростов или чего?


----------



## Александр Громов (2 Июн 2019)

Да. И логику непоявления тоже. К примеру, я понимаю, почему разминка уменьшает вероятность травмы и почему воспалённые связки легче травмировать нагрузкой.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Июн 2019)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Да. И логику непоявления тоже. К примеру, я понимаю, почему разминка уменьшает вероятность травмы и почему воспалённые связки легче травмировать нагрузкой.


Насколько я знаю, наросты появляются в уже поврежденном суставе и ограничивают его подвижность, тормозя дальнейшее разрушение.
Это из Википедии. Остеоартроз является следствием механических и биологических причин, которые нарушают процессы образования клеток суставного хряща и субхондральной кости. Он может быть инициирован многими причинами, включая наследственные, эволюционные, метаболические и травматические.


----------



## Александр Громов (2 Июн 2019)

Как ни черта не понять и не подать виду...


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Июн 2019)

Короче, суставы не нагружай сильно и тогда все норм должно быть.


----------



## Александр Громов (2 Июн 2019)

Как при довольно серьёзной нагрузке на суставы избежать усугубления "наростов"? Бег по 3-4 раза в неделю на 10-15 км, походы по 2-4 недели с рюкзаками до 35-40 кг.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (2 Июн 2019)

@Александр Громов, а никак. Если процесс разрушения сустава запущен, то они все равно будут расти. Процесс роста остеофитов медленный вроде. Если сильно нагружать больной сустав, то это же опять воспаления и обострения, зачем Вам оно надо?


----------

